# 2017 Halloween Video Directions



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye, it is time to get your ghouls in gear! 

If you would like your fluff in their Halloween costume part of the SM Halloween video, [*]please send your jpeg to [email protected] by Oct 20th 6pm EST.

Name your jpeg with your fluff's name and do not resize the jpeg smaller.

As always, song recommendations are much appreciated. 

For any newbies, here is the link from two years so you can see what we are talking about. 
https://youtu.be/ox6xOk0FClc

I posted last years on the other post. Let the Fun Begin :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Mags, time to start thinking of a costume hmmmm


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mags , this is so much fun! All you new people need to join us in celebrating Halloween!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How's everything coming with Halloween costumes? Hope all of our new members are planning on joining the fun! Any other song ideas?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a couple ideas but have not made my final decision yet!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Bumping it up so no one misses it.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I have the costumes but went to a farm stand to take the pictures today. It was to crowded so I will go back later this week. I need a fall background.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh gosh, Mags...I wish I could say I have the time this year. I'll try my hardest to get it together but Im not sure I can pull it off. 
I will try my absolute best, otherwise...I might need your magic with some older recycled pix. I would be so bummed if my girls weren't in it this year.
I look forward to your videos soo much, ugh, such a dilemma


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta do mine too,I kept getting tied up with things.. Especially since we bought a couple shark costumes and a lobster costume..lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

First pictures have arrived! Belle and Petey are in the lineup. Who's next?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not ready yet, but I'll have more time this weekend to think up something.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Great Brenda. I always love Jodi's pic -he is so photogenic.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Great Brenda. I always love Jodi's pic -he is so photogenic.


Aww, how nice to say that. Thanks.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sweetness and Tessa are in the lineup!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Willow is in the lineup


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sissy and Riley are all dressed up and in the lineup.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on guys, we need photos to create this year's video?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Come on guys, we need photos to create this year's video?


Omg...I'm still trying Mags! I hope to throw on costumes this weekend, dirty faces and all just so we don't miss out on your video!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lucky is in the lineup! Joanne, I am struggling to get my act together. We just made it back to Florida. Come on guys, time to get your ghoul on.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

You have Pipper...right?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

oH, sorry yes I have Pipper


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Look like I still have a few days? Just got back from vacation and worked around the house today. I'll try to get some pics tomorrow...I hope....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Come on guys, I need more pictures to fill up a video. If it will help I can extend the deadline to Sunday?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I just got Aviannah's costume today. I will get pics hopefully tonight!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I will get something to you by Thursday evening if that is okay. So sorry for the delay. I am probably going to ask you to use Snowball's Ewok picture again ... That is the one I love the most anyway. 

Mags ... I really appreciate the work and time you put into the videos. They are always so much fun and entertaining.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags I have Maddie's pictures but lost the Gmail password :blush: I have sent you two emails but they won't go through :angry:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I finally have the costume and Jodi had a bath last night so I'm ready to get a photo and send to you tonight! 
Can I send in a cat photo too? Since you would like to fill up the video?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Marie, I have Snowball so I will put him in and Brenda, cats are welcome! Is the cat black LOL?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Mags I just sent you Aviannah's picture. If you end up not doing them until after this weekend I might be able to get a better one of her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Marie, I have Snowball so I will put him in and Brenda, cats are welcome! Is the cat black LOL?


Well I always said my next cat would be black, since they are not so popular at the rescues, but instead a black and white kitten crossed my path, so it was meant to be.

And you already have her picture, so as you can tell she's not quite a cat at all. LOL.


I left it late getting the pictures to you but I swear I have spent more time bathing and brushing Jodi, and taking the photo (so he is actually looking at the camera) than I do getting ready for work LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh - I'm terrible. I've had such a hard time deciding on a costume. I just got something to help make one but I might not get to making it and shooting until this weekend. Things have been crazy and we went to VT this past weekend. Let me know if Sunday would be okay.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just took a few quick pics of Ava.....not new costumes :blush:

She has so many costumes, I just couldn't justify another one...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunday, is fine for anyone to send. I got delayed with work and finally the website that I have been working months on will launch tomorrow night! I got everyone's who sent in so far.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Who else is sending pictures? Today is the last day. If you are sending a picture please either PM me or respond here. It will help me plan the video out while I wait for your photos. I am a tradeshow M-W so I am not sure when I will post the video but hope to have it done by Sat!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you get ours, Mags. I couldn't name the jpgs since I sent it straight from my iPhone.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

No, let me look in SPAM


----------

